# Nitrite Poisoning, Ammonia Burn



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im looking for some good pics of a fish (preferablly a p) that has either nitrite poisoning or ammonia burn for an article im writing. If you have some post them up here or pm me with it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you got pm


----------

